

Microsoft showed how light its new Surface is by comparing it to a MacBook - deltap42
http://www.tuaw.com/2014/05/20/microsoft-just-showed-how-light-its-new-surface-is-by-comparing/

======
dang
Buried as dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7773024](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7773024).

